# Cherry Slab - large split - future coffee table - a couple of questions



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

I recently acquired a good sized cherry slab. It has some sentimental value as my grandpa had this (with a few other pieces) stored in his barn for at least 40 years. It's about 3 inches thick by 44 inches at its longest point. It's got a pretty good sized split in it, but l plan on turning that into a feature. 
My questions are 1) should I tape the bottom and side of this split and fill it with a two part epoxy? I've used epoxy, but never this much. Would this be a single pour, or multiple? The widest part of the split is a good half inch across. 2) Would a colored epoxy work better with the cherry? I think black might work well. 3) Should I mix something into the epoxy? Turquoise ect.. 4) I assume I should try and get the rest of the bark off before finishing.

I also think this would be a great project to try my first butterfly keys with some walnut.

I know some of these answers are personal preferences; however I am still very much open to what others would like to see if it were their project.

As always, thanks!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't fill it; just butterflies. And the butterflies don't have to be more than 1/2" thick.


----------



## jotrwa (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, I would agree. Butterflies will do. Epoxy in that quantity will always appear tacky and un natural no matter what you add to it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ butterflies only. Perhaps in descending size from outside to inside. Three might look nice.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

To me it's butterflies that are too visually distracting and look like they shouldn't be there. A well done fill with something like turquoise or other semi-precious stone on the show areas can add just the right amount of contrast. And that goes against pretty much everything else I think about doing things the natural way, by hand, etc being more enjoyable and looking better.

So it's really down to what you're going for and how much show/contrast you want.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

There is another way if you don't want the butterflies or key approach.

Run a table saw - or band saw if the crack is in an arc - through the middle of the split. this brings the split closer together the thickness of the blade every time you make a pass. When you get it where you want, glue the two pieces together. This also relieves the stress.

I have done this for irregular splits with very good results. In your case, you would be removing a lot of material.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I would take two cuts on both sides of that crack, run the halves through the jointer and glue it back together and I don't think you will see the seam!
Draw some lines on it to see how much you would have to cut out to make two straight lines to come together first.

Or you could fill it with turquoises inlay for contrast. It would take a lot unless you prefilled with some scrap wood to take up space.
............My 2 cents worth…...........Jim


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

Use both…Here is my project. I used the butterfly as a dam and filled with epoxy dyed black
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73736


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far - Woodendeavor has posted almost exactly what I had envisioned for this project but I also like pintodeluxe's suggesting of descending size. Clint answered my question before I followed up - the thickness of the key.

Jim and David - I just can't bear with the thought of cutting this in half and then putting it back together. 

It's going to be a couple of weeks before I can get to this project. This also gives me an excuse to build a router sled for flattening this cherry, and also forces me to go buy a new router bit - I think it is called a bowl bit. I recall reading a forum that this type of bit gives a better flat surface for this type of application.


----------



## bannerpond1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Teach yourself to make butterflies on some hardwood and then put bow ties across the split.

DON'T CUT IT TO PUT BACK TOGETHER!! You'll ruin the piece and you'll be sorry. I think you'll be sorry if you fill it with epoxy, but that's just my opinion.

Dale


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I like butterflies.. It is hard to comment on the "personal" design stuff without knowing what it is going to be used for. I might keep it w/o epoxy in some cases, like a giant clock face, or a table that is getting glass, but fill it in the case of a table w/o glass. I personally don't like turquoises in the fill. You could "charr" the edges and tell people it got struck by lightning!


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

If the slab is 3" thick you will want to go deeper that just 1/2" with the butterflies. The main butterfly if you use multiple should be 2/3's the total thickness of the top. Ebony, Wenge or Rosewood would be a nice compliment to the Cherry.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks Dale, Joey & Timber - I've always wanted to try butterflies, so I think this piece will get three of them.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I would use black epoxy to fill the cracks (being careful to pop any bubbles as it cures) and then use bowties of decreasing size across the cracks. I would probably pour the epoxy in several layers since this slab is so thick.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know where timberwerks came up with that 2/3 malarkey, but the butterflies are purely decorative, and ain't there to hold the wood together. A half-inch is plenty.

Here's a cherry table I made. The big one 1s 12" long.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Man that sure is nice looking, Clint! That is one WIDE-A$$ board too, very nice.


----------



## Timberwerks (Sep 29, 2009)

I hardly call 2/3's malarkey. With a a crack that is prone to movement you need the strength & stability that 2/3 's thickness will bring. Especially a slab of 2.5" - 3" I wouldn't trust a 1/2" unless it's in 3/4" stock or decorative.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Put the butterflies on the bottom (to maintain stability). Save the sawdust and mix it with a slow setting epoxy and fill the top.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

If you elect to use resin you want to casting resin and you can do it in one pour. You don't want tu pour something like envirotex which is a finishing resin that deep.

The pic below is a myrtle wood table with either envirotex or crystal sheen on it. It is almost 30 years old.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just say no to epoxy, and butterfly it.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Timber, thanks for posting the detailed photos.

All of these opinions have been very helpful.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the bowtie idea but I *don't like the contrast* from the pictures displayed on here, yea a contrast on a box are great but seems to me the contrast on a table or something like what you have Randy, takes away from the beauty and focal points it on the bowtie, I'd want the focal point to be in the slab, first thing my eyes went to on these projects displayed were the bowties and not the wooden table / slab, you mentioned this had sentimental value keep that don't take away, in my opinion by adding strong contrast you take away from that.

I'd go back with cherry bowties or maybe just a settle contrast.

I like Loco's suggestion only not sure if the epoxy mixed with sawdust would be needed, this would keep all eyes on the table and not the bowtie / butterflies.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback Randy. The cherry bowties are a good suggestion - one I hadn't thought of.


----------



## NDGraham (Feb 24, 2011)

I've worked with epoxy on kayaks and iceboats. Filling a space like that could work if you use a colloidal suspension (tiny white beads you mix in with the epoxy as filler) to make a thicker paste and apply it in three or four layers. It will look cloudy white. Some of the suggestions here about using semi precious stones as fill are also interesting. You can paint epoxy easily after it is cured and work it like wood. Just give it enough time to cure. Epoxy gets stronger with time so it would make a strong bond to give unity back to that big pretty piece your grandfather treasured. I'm afraid that trying to close the crack by force and using butterflies to hold it together might break the wood in another area. Maybe not… 
Let us know what you end up making with it!


----------



## BHolcombe (Sep 19, 2012)

I like blackie's suggestion of using the same wood for the bowties.


----------

